# Edits!



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm testing out and learning how to use a new program. so i figured i'd use your guy's horses as subjects. i'm not sure what all i can do with the program yet as i'm still learning. limit it to 1-2 pictures per edit. and if you want you can give me a theme or colors or such to use for a background. or if you have or want a specific picture you can give me a link to that and i'll use it. and we'll see how this goes or if these edits are even any good.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is a couple i quickly did to show you what they would be like. if you can make sure the horse is centered. or whatever you want the focus to be on is in the center. it works better that way.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here are some more


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are great! Could you play around with Latte (silver bay) and Frappe (pinto)?

AAA Foals pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket
Winter 2010 pictures by equiniphile1 - Photobucket

By the way, is this Photoshop?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i will do when i get home! nah it's a program called magic photo editor. and it's a really simple editor.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here are yours Equiniphile. but BTW yours are like 10x beter then my edits! =) just sayin lol i love your edits.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Can you do one for me of my little guy Kodee?
And can it be like your first one!?!?!??!?!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

sure cami. do you like that specific background? or just twilight themed?


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Umm Well is it possible to show a couple of the other ones cause i dont know haha im helpful lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here are the ones i got


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you so much, those are great!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Is it allright if you do some of my photos thanx!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

and if it is allright if you do a nature background or something like that i am not trying to be picky!!! ....and the horses name is POCKET thankyou


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

alright here you are CP. how's that?


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

think you could do one of misty for me?

































you don't have to use them all just gave you some choices


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here you go! i tried to stick to a theme related to her name.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Can I have the fifth one and the 1 and the one you had before so one of each if possible like
























1 of each of those!!!???


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok will do! going to bed atm but i'll do the tomarrow after i get home from school since it will be a half day. so they should be done around 2 tomarrow.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok sounds good!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> alright here you are CP. how's that?


 great thanx can i get another one done please with these photos!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok cami here you go! hope you like them


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here you go!

off topic. but CP, where did you find that bridle!? i LOVE it!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

OH MY GOD lilkitty i love it and in answer to your question we got it at a local horse tack shop *i love it to*!!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

can I have one like in your second pst like the 2rd and 4th ones 























































sorry for pic overload haha you don't need to use them all 
His name is Buzz also


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

like these 2? do you want it to say anything specific? or any specific color? i have backgrounds of almost every color. and it'll give me a theme to go by =)


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

This is when I wish I had a horse. Or that I would at least ride.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

yes please, could you make it red flower instead.
His colours are either red or blue lol so either one of those colours

Oh it can say anything  I like the first one how it says Best Friend but not to sure about the second


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here you are RedTree


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Sweet!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks phantom =)


----------

